# [H] Rogue trader tanks, HrC and goodies [W] Lots look



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey there I have narrowed my wants a bit but have some awsome goodies to trade. Pics here at my photobucket page.
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/

Have
6 rare OOP metal Wolfguard terminators
Space Hulk 2nd ed complete no figs
Rogue trader Land Raider
Rogue trader Spartand Land Raider
RT Rhino
RT Predator
RT Whirlwind
SM Command Bunker
SM Mini Fortress
Eldar Webway

Want
Orks 
Swooping Hawks
Squats
Fantasy Dwarfs for conversion
IG Bitz
Ogres for Ogryn conversion
Ratlings

Heroclix
Magic the gathering
Horrorclix

PM me with questions or offers please


----------

